# Bowtech general draw stop?



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Is the cable stop situated on the cam the only form of draw stop on the general or are the modules used as stops also in conjunction with the cable stop like the tribby and so forth? What is the wall suppose to be like on the general...solid or somewhat spongy?


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

ttt!


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

The draw stop is the only thing stoping the draw. I think its solid.


----------



## skye5317 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a General and agree with double o. The draw stop on the top cam is the only stop for the bow and when the cams are timed right the wall is rock solid. If you have a spongy back wall I would suspect that the timing is off or the draw stop is not in the correct hole.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Thank you very much guys, never could find an answer about the draw stop no matter how much I used the search. One last question, how is the draw cycle suppose to be....I read so much about it being so smooth but mine has a hump at the end before it drops into the valley and that is with smooth mods.Just wondering if that is normal or could be tuned out?


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

ttt for the question on the draw cycle.


----------



## skye5317 (Feb 28, 2009)

My general has a smooth but firm draw right up to the end and had a little hump in it. As far as the timing, I always timed mine by making sure that the cables were hitting the "flats" of the mods at the same time and set the draw stop to contact the cable a hair before the cables were fully in the flat of the module. The valley was very forgiving and the wall was rock solid when timed right.


----------

